# [Wet Thumb Forum]-See what I mean James...



## imported_Buck (Apr 23, 2003)

This is actually a continuation of our discussion from your "Contest Entry" Topic about how I suck at aquascaping... LOL
I did not want to go off topic in your thread with a photo.










This is a photo of the 30 gallon. Somewhere in my head I thought that a wallichi background would look nice so I groomed it in and then just plain old hated it. This look even prompted my wife to shake her head at me.








At one point it didnt look to bad so I let it grow some more so that it whisped over the riccia thinking that it would show the effect of the edge of a stream bed... well all it did was wash out the color's of my fish.
I have now torn it all out and given it away, (which made some happy people) and I am now in the process of rescaping this tank.The only sad part of trying this look was that I was half way into it when I heard of the contest but I entered it anyways to support this great event.

My problem...I get a vision in my head of how I want the tank to look but then somehow lose that look in the transition from my brain to the tank.

Like I said... growing the plants is the easy part... arranging them is the tuff part.









I am also thinking of dumping the riccia but havent decided yet... Im sick of the mess it can create !








I have a very nice "root" that is in the tank now that will become part of the new look, I just have to figure out the best way to accent it.


----------



## imported_Buck (Apr 23, 2003)

This is actually a continuation of our discussion from your "Contest Entry" Topic about how I suck at aquascaping... LOL
I did not want to go off topic in your thread with a photo.










This is a photo of the 30 gallon. Somewhere in my head I thought that a wallichi background would look nice so I groomed it in and then just plain old hated it. This look even prompted my wife to shake her head at me.








At one point it didnt look to bad so I let it grow some more so that it whisped over the riccia thinking that it would show the effect of the edge of a stream bed... well all it did was wash out the color's of my fish.
I have now torn it all out and given it away, (which made some happy people) and I am now in the process of rescaping this tank.The only sad part of trying this look was that I was half way into it when I heard of the contest but I entered it anyways to support this great event.

My problem...I get a vision in my head of how I want the tank to look but then somehow lose that look in the transition from my brain to the tank.

Like I said... growing the plants is the easy part... arranging them is the tuff part.









I am also thinking of dumping the riccia but havent decided yet... Im sick of the mess it can create !








I have a very nice "root" that is in the tank now that will become part of the new look, I just have to figure out the best way to accent it.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> well all it did was wash out the color's of my fish.


Hello Buck,

I was going to ask you about this until I read it. Indeed, having all "orangish" color looking plants w/ wallichi type texture is not the ideal aquascape.

Whats the present setup. Any new pictures. ?

Since you can grow any plants, you should look into Amano books and get some simple ideas









Join as at www.njas.net


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Am I missing something? I love that picture.


----------



## imported_Buck (Apr 23, 2003)

Thankyou IUnknown for the compliment but Jay is right, it was just to much color...and also when wallichi gets overly-happy,the pearling is unattractive.
It is a wonderful plant to use to add a spray of color but as a background it was overkill. Oh well... live and learn.

Back to the drawing boards with this tank.
My Plan...








I fished out a real nice piece of an old tree root from a pond that is down the road from me.It was rock hard and dark brown and I couldnt resist. My wife gave it 2 thumbs up till I told her I had to go in 3 feet of water to get it... then she called me an idiot.








I also have a couple of varieties of native plants that I am testing right now to see how they handle the light and water temperature. 
I am definately going to try some glossostig' in this tank as this is a variety I have never had and I love the look. Thats my plan so far... LOL



> quote:
> 
> Since you can grow any plants, you should look into Amano books and get some simple ideas


I have seen TONS of photos of aquascapes including those of Frode Roe, Mr. Amano , etc _not to mention_ all the beautiful tanks I have seen here and elsewhere.
I just cant decide which varieties that I want to grow. My list hit 25 varieties very quickly and then it dawned on me...
*Its only a 30 Gallon !*









I will figure something out...
Here are some other looks this tank has in case you interested. 30 Gallon Planted

*Buck*


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> _Its only a 30 Gallon !_
> 
> ...


I can help you with that. Buy new and big tank









Join as at www.njas.net


----------

